# Thread of breads



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2021)

I bought far too much yeast, so I'm going to be posting a record of the breads I make. 
I usually make flat breads, so they may feature too!

If anybody else is baking bread, I think it would be wonderful to share them- especially if anybody has really tasty ideas. 

Here's the first bread- this is a loaf of olive bread. It has a whole tin of olives, olive-oil and rosemary. I achieved a crust on the bread by scoring its surface after I proved it, and basting the surface with flour and olive oil. 
The loaf was given 25 minutes at 200C on fan.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

Thread of breads, use say? 

I give you the fabled cat-bread.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm not sleeping tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

But when you do, you will hear the haunting meows throughout your dreams.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 22, 2021)

And when you think you hear scratching at your door, it's actually the sound of its flaky crust.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 22, 2021)

I have seen some inbred cats in my time, but this is just ridiculous


----------



## FaroraSF (Jan 23, 2021)

Bread is my weakness food, generally I'm very good at controlling my eating and maintaining my weight. But bring a loaf of white bread into the house and it will be gone within 24 hours.

So I don't buy bread, and luckily I'm too lazy to make home made bread (home made bread best bread).


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 23, 2021)

I love artisan crafted bread. I worked at a Panera before, and they had a variety of kinds to pick from, which was impressive for a nation wide food chain. I loved tomato basil, sour dough, baguette , and many more. It's a big comfort food for me when I am enjoying it with some soup or stew. On Christmas and Thanksgiving dinners, my family generally serves anything we make with bread rolls, which with lightly added butter, is incredible.

Oh, and Mr.Fox....



Mr. Fox said:


> Thread of breads, use say?
> 
> I give you the fabled cat-bread.
> 
> View attachment 99753



Thanks for giving me an excuse to post this image for the dozenth time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 23, 2021)

You gotta knead that cat you gotta knead it good.



Spoiler: What a loaf


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2021)

This is date and walnut, with wholemeal flour. 

It takes an absolute age to bake a wholemeal loaf though, so I'm probably not going to make one as big as this again.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 23, 2021)

Are you using a bread machine or anything? Cos these look really tasty and make me want to bake!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 23, 2021)

Brush the crust with egg whites? Lololol .... Stuff with cheese? And spinach?... Mmmm. Brreeeedsszzzz. Omg I'm hungrysss


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 23, 2021)

Mmm a thread I can swoon over


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 23, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> This is date and walnut, with wholemeal flour.
> 
> It takes an absolute age to bake a wholemeal loaf though, so I'm probably not going to make one as big as this again.



For some reason I thought that was a trilobite at first.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Are you using a bread machine or anything? Cos these look really tasty and make me want to bake!



I mixed the ingredients in a saucepan and then I kneed the dough on a chopping board and into the oven for proving + baking.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

bread is easy to make and you can make it any way you like.

i like bread.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 25, 2021)

I’m gonna have to make some and contribute to the thread at some point.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> bread is easy to make and you can make it any way you like.
> 
> i like bread.



The people knead bread.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 25, 2021)

I've been getting good at making ciabatta rolls:


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 25, 2021)

Any thoughts about sourdough bread?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 25, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Any thoughts about sourdough bread?


Sourdough is lit


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I've been getting good at making ciabatta rolls:
> 
> View attachment 99983


The texture looks beautiful. 

Did your technique require leaving a dough over-night?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> The texture looks beautiful.
> 
> Did your technique require leaving a dough over-night?


Thank you! That roll in particular didn't have big air pockets in it, but they can get really bubbly inside. Recommended sitting time for the dough starter is 18 hours, and the whole process can take over 24 hours. The good news is that it's only like 30 mins of actual work during that time.

Here's the recipe I use. I recommend using the weight measures given: Ciabatta Recipe


----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2021)

That's some very nice looking bread, @Fallowfox! And the scoring has a huge effect on how it turns out; more so than one might first think.

It's been 7 months now, since I have been working in a relatively small bakery, doing 'artisan' breads, and I've learned a good deal! But phew: talk about hot. The place is pretty warm, even in the dead of winter.

I took some pics last night, but they were kinda dark, so I'll take some more, so you can behold our various rye breads: Caraway, Sunflower and traditional.

My favorite loaf we do is one called Spinach Feta; it's pretty subtle, with very nice herbaceous flavors, and just a hint of feta. Makes a very good grilled cheese, and is perfect for a turkey sammich with smoked Gouda.

Also: we get one free loaf of bread, per shift: so I always have fancy, fresh bread these days : ) Have not really baked any at home, aside from pizza dough, and some dessert things...which makes me feel like I'm still at work.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

Do pancakes count as bread? Cos my cookbook has them listed under the bread recipes section


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> Do pancakes count as bread? Cos my cookbook has them listed under the bread recipes section


they're cake.

it's in the name.


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

Technically, but they’re not _really_ cakes either. I generally think of cake as having a fluffy, crumbly texture; pancakes are more dense and don’t rise the same way cake-cakes do. They’re almost like halfway between being a cake and being a flat sweet bread.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2021)

God damn it. The catbread memes have already been done. Makes me want to try baking again to be honest. Haven't done that in quite a while.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> God damn it. The catbread memes have already been done. Makes me want to try baking again to be honest. Haven't done that in quite a while.


You should! Show us what you bake.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2021)

@Saokymo I would say pancakes are close enough. 

@TemetNosce88 I've made a dough to prove overnight because I want to make something as puffy as your ciabatta- since it looked so delicious. 
We'll see if it actually works though!


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I would say pancakes are close enough.


So if I eat two stacked pancakes with butter and jam in between, does that make it a sandwich?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Saokymo said:


> So if I eat two stacked pancakes with butter and jam in between, does that make it a sandwich?


Is a McGriddle a sandwich?


----------



## Saokymo (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes, I think so. I eat chicken sandwiches made with biscuits fairly often.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> You should! Show us what you bake.


Hmm, would have to get a new phone for that though. Front camera is destroyed due to having dropped it way too many times on the pavement not to mention kicked around. ^^''


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)

My favorite bread


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2021)

I didn't quite get the same open texture @TemetNosce88 got. 
I feel perhaps I was too scaredy cat about adding too much water.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't quite get the same open texture @TemetNosce88 got.
> I feel perhaps I was too scaredy cat about adding too much water.


It still looks good, though! It could be lack of water- ciabatta dough is a very wet and sticky dough by design, as are a number of other 'no-knead' breads. They also benefit from a light touch- over-working can smoosh the air bubbles out of the dough.

Does it taste good? That's the most important part.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> It still looks good, though! It could be lack of water- ciabatta dough is a very wet and sticky dough by design, as are a number of other 'no-knead' breads. They also benefit from a light touch- over-working can smoosh the air bubbles out of the dough.
> 
> Does it taste good? That's the most important part.



This is definitely it then; I do not have a gentle touch. I'll have to try cultivating one. 

The taste is okay- it inherited an olive oil taste because that's what I used to stop it sticking to the bowl. ;D


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

This is a Walnut and cranberry bread, that is part wholemeal part white flour. 

I wasn't satisfied with how much pure wholemeal flour rose, so I left this to prove overnight- and I think the texture is improved.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> This is a Walnut and cranberry bread, that is part wholemeal part white flour.
> 
> I wasn't satisfied with how much pure wholemeal flour rose, so I left this to prove overnight- and I think the texture is improved.


this would be nice dipped in chutney


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> This is a Walnut and cranberry bread, that is part wholemeal part white flour.
> 
> I wasn't satisfied with how much pure wholemeal flour rose, so I left this to prove overnight- and I think the texture is improved.


Looking good! It almost looks like you could slice it thin, toast it, and make biscotti with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> this would be nice dipped in chutney


That's a good serving suggestion. 

Unfortunately I had already ate it!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Looking good! It almost looks like you could slice it thin, toast it, and make biscotti with it.


This is not a bad suggestion. I looked up biscotti and it doesn't sound technically hard to do.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 1, 2021)

If you wanna go next level with bread baking I highly recommend this book. Super informative


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> If you wanna go next level with bread baking I highly recommend this book. Super informative
> 
> View attachment 100795



Most of the baking I've done so far is Mediterranean in character. I know relatively little about baking in the Scandinavian countries, with the exception of black and rye breads. 

Do you have a particular Scandinavian bread that you think would be easy to try?


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 1, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Most of the baking I've done so far is Mediterranean in character. I know relatively little about baking in the Scandinavian countries, with the exception of black and rye breads.
> 
> Do you have a particular Scandinavian bread that you think would be easy to try?


There are literally hundreds of recipes in the book but here is one relatively basic recipe to try and one that is a bit more involved. Recipes ask for fresh yeast but it is easy enough to convert for active dry yeast


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2021)

@Tacoshark I've been thinking about potato breads for a while actually.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2021)

@TemetNosce88 

Date and Walnut Biscotti finished.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2021)

Black olive loaf.

I need to buy more flour before I make a potato bread.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 5, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Black olive loaf.
> 
> I need to buy more flour before I make a potato bread.


What exactly is in potato bread, i never really looked


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 5, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Black olive loaf.
> 
> I need to buy more flour before I make a potato bread.


The texture looks good on that loaf!


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 5, 2021)

ben909 said:


> What exactly is in potato bread, i never really looked


It is bread wheat a pprtion of the dough is made from potatoes or potato flour


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 6, 2021)

any cornbread?


----------



## Glossolalia (Feb 6, 2021)

I made a lot of bannock last summer, it's the only kind of bread I'm patient enough for! I stopped because it used so much oil, but now I want to make more


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2021)

@NetanDakabi @Glossolalia do you have photos?

@Tacoshark Here's my go at potato bread, which I made last night. 
Very soft texture compared to other breads. It swelled up to a massive size I did not expect.


----------



## Glossolalia (Feb 8, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> @NetanDakabi @Glossolalia do you have photos?
> 
> @Tacoshark Here's my go at potato bread, which I made last night.
> Very soft texture compared to other breads. It swelled up to a massive size I did not expect.


No photos, unfortunately. Mine always come out a little irregular and ugly looking anyway! Maybe I'll post if my next batch are prettier


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 8, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> @NetanDakabi @Glossolalia do you have photos?
> 
> @Tacoshark Here's my go at potato bread, which I made last night.
> Very soft texture compared to other breads. It swelled up to a massive size I did not expect.


Thats some handsome bread there


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Thats some handsome bread there



I was very happy with the texture. I have some purple sweet potatoes in the house, and I'm tempted to see what they would do- but they may be needed for other food. 

Here are some date flatbreads I made today.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 10, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I was very happy with the texture. I have some purple sweet potatoes in the house, and I'm tempted to see what they would do- but they may be needed for other food.
> 
> Here are some date flatbreads I made today.


i'd date flatbread


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 11, 2021)

I need to get a ricer to make some potato flatbreads. Mine when missing. I also want to try making proper pizza crust this weekend as well


----------



## Play3r (Feb 11, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love artisan crafted bread. I worked at a Panera before, and they had a variety of kinds to pick from, which was impressive for a nation wide food chain. I loved tomato basil, sour dough, baguette , and many more. It's a big comfort food for me when I am enjoying it with some soup or stew. On Christmas and Thanksgiving dinners, my family generally serves anything we make with bread rolls, which with lightly added butter, is incredible.
> 
> Oh, and Mr.Fox....
> 
> ...


hippity hoppity
you image is now
(Ctrl+C)
My property


----------



## Play3r (Feb 11, 2021)

oh and also, i make many kinds of bred but i don't take pics


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2021)

Player said:


> oh and also, i make many kinds of bred but i don't take pics



Take some photos on your phone. C:


----------



## Play3r (Feb 12, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Take some photos on your phone. C:


Ok I'll try next time.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 13, 2021)

I made homemade naan bread! It was pretty easy to do and it's delicious.  Also, I made soup.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2021)

@TemetNosce88 That looks great. What was the balance of ingredients you used for the naan? Does it require butter in there?

I made a purple bread with sweet potatoes yesterday, for Valentine's.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 14, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> @TemetNosce88 That looks great. What was the balance of ingredients you used for the naan? Does it require butter in there?
> 
> I made a purple bread with sweet potatoes yesterday, for Valentine's.


The only butter it called for was to make garlic butter to spread on the top, which I did. It was mostly flour, and water with some yogurt, an egg, baking powder, and of course yeast. 

The fun part was rolling and stretching the little balls of dough out before frying them in a pan.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> The only butter it called for was to make garlic butter to spread on the top, which I did. It was mostly flour, and water with some yogurt, an egg, baking powder, and of course yeast.
> 
> The fun part was rolling and stretching the little balls of dough out before frying them in a pan.


Natural yoghurt?
Might try making these.


----------



## ben909 (Feb 14, 2021)

i have tried to cornbread, but that may make me an impostor


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2021)

@ben909 The greater bread diversity here the better. 
@NetanDakabi both you and ben have really nice colouring on your breads. 


I'm posting some focaccia I made this afternoon.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 16, 2021)

haven't seen this posted yet so..





tomato bread


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2021)

Date and Walnut Bagels.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 19, 2021)

this bread contains pizza toppings


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2021)

Focaccia again, I tried a different dough process but am not so happy with it. 





I'm going to serve it later with stuffed and roasted long peppers.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Feb 21, 2021)

Its not bread but i made pancakes on pancake day


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 22, 2021)

Shane the chocco doggo said:


> Its not bread but i made pancakes on pancake day View attachment 102466


wait wait.

i have a meme for this.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 22, 2021)

a thoroughbread


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2021)

Green olive loaf.





Moussaka


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 4, 2021)

Puffy flat breads, flavoured with caraway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 7, 2021)

Date and walnut loaf.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh I like white bread yes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

Rosemary flat breads. :}

I made them to go with shakshuka.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2021)

Artichoke and pepper pizza.


----------



## Furrium (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)

Few thing are more treasured that fresh bread right out of the oven.. Oooh that smell.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2021)

Lavender flatbreads yesterday, which I served with stuffed aubergines.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 11, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Lavender flatbreads yesterday, which I served with stuffed aubergines.


Those look scrumptious


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 13, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> It swelled up to a massive size I did not expect.



I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

does anyone make bread with anima proteins from natto?


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 20, 2021)

I am attempting to make a sourdough starter from scratch. And I mean "from scratch."




Let's start out with some hard red winter wheat.




And get it all nice and ground up. Not too fine, since this is just the starter and coarse flour is easier to grind.




Get all that bran (top) sifted out of the flour. If I had a second finer sieve it would be a little nicer, but for now it's a nice whole wheat flour.




And finally, mixed 1:1 with water. Time to let it sit and ferment for a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## cowboi (Apr 20, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> [bread]


me still hunting down your house for that stew you promised you'd left me


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 24, 2021)

It's alive! Growing slowly due to the cold temperature in my house, but it's getting there!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 25, 2021)

Olive flatbread.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

yum


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2021)

Recently I made Saffron buns. 
This is a Cornish recipe. Evidently Saffron buns are also popular in Scandinavia. 





...and today I made gingerbreads, to try to use up the sugar I got for making the buns.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

a nice classic walnut


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

love the flat bread


----------



## TemetNosce88 (May 9, 2021)

Sourdough report: it worked! The starter finally got bubbly and happy enough that it spilled all over the table. Whoops. But I still had enough to make sourdough pancakes, which were delicious. I'll make a sourdough loaf this week sometime soon.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (May 16, 2021)

I did it- sourdough loaf. It's so, so good.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I did it- sourdough loaf. It's so, so good.
> 
> View attachment 110287
> View attachment 110288


The bubbles are huge!
Well done on the crust as well.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2021)

A knotted loaf I made today, with tahini.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2021)

Flatbread with lavender and sultanas, accompanying an aubergine and potato masala I made. :]


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 2, 2021)

I love pumpernickel


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2021)

Raisin and ginger bagels.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 16, 2021)

I'mma makin' some F r e n c h   t o a s t this Friday, a-yup!

For the first time since this pandemic started.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2021)

Plum cake


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2021)

Just a normal loaf.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2021)

Rosemary and red-onion focaccia


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 11, 2021)

Some bread pudding...... (yes, please).


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 5, 2021)

A light dough with garlic and onion seeds. 







Orange and brandy cake. :}


----------



## Dr-Meat-Roll (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## berry (Oct 13, 2021)

Pretzels count as bread, right?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2021)

An olive focaccia I made recently.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Black olive loaf.
> 
> I need to buy more flour before I make a potato bread.


My mom made olive bread when I was a kid in grade school. She used green olives and red pimento in the mixture. We would eat it with fried olive loaf from the deli. This was something we would do when the steel mill my father worked at would go on strike.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2021)

I tried to make a christmas cake, for practice, and it didn't work; the outside began to over-bake before the interior was done. 

What time and temp do other people who have tried this use?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 25, 2021)

anyone posted mango bread yet?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> anyone posted mango bread yet?



I don't think so. What's the recipe?

As a general note (unrelated to you Sam), this thread is for baking users have done themselves. I noticed a lot of stock images have been posted.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 26, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't think so. What's the recipe?
> 
> As a general note (unrelated to you Sam), this thread is for baking users have done themselves. I noticed a lot of stock images have been posted.


oh. i'm Slavos as hell.

i just genuinely have an interest in bread.


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## zandelux (Nov 2, 2021)

This bread thread looks like something out of Yakitate Japan! And just looking at them makes me react like the judges do.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2021)

zandelux said:


> This bread thread looks like something out of Yakitate Japan! And just looking at them makes me react like the judges do.
> 
> View attachment 121703


carl weezer would appreciate


----------



## Oscar The Cone Snail (Nov 3, 2021)

TurbidCyno said:


>


that's what that term means


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 3, 2021)

Oscar The Cone Snail said:


> that's what that term means


your response makes me curious and just a little concerned


----------



## Asteroth Foxbat Gijinka (Nov 6, 2021)

do you have any elaborate bread art like baskets made of woven dough?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 7, 2021)

Asteroth Foxbat Gijinka said:


> do you have any elaborate bread art like baskets made of woven dough?


oh it turns out this guy "is" in fact German.

now your post makes sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2021)

I have mostly been making focaccia recently. 
I also have been making pizza, but I haven't been photographing that because I've been eating it as soon as I make it. :{


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I have mostly been making focaccia recently.
> I also have been making pizza, but I haven't been photographing that because I've been eating it as soon as I make it. :{


Trypophobia bread. :O


----------



## Filter (Dec 15, 2021)

If I made a specialty oat bread for show horses, I'd call it thoroughbread.


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

a thread just for bread?

i can tell i'm gonna like this place.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2022)

This was meant to be a tarte tatin, but my beautiful baby turned out to be much too big, so god only knows whether he will succeed.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> This was meant to be a tarte tatin, but my beautiful baby turned out to be much too big, so god only knows whether he will succeed.


Oversized ravioli


----------



## SirRob (May 15, 2022)

My goodness, I didn’t know you baked bread,  that’s lovely. I have a few friends that enjoy baking, if I ever live on my own I’d love to try it myself.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2022)

He's finished. He has onions, tomatoes, courgette and aubergine inside- spiced with basil and thyme.
It didn't finish how I wanted it to; I should have used an oven-proof frying pan and made it much smaller, so that it got more caramelised.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

So like... Is that just a sexy blanket of cheese? I googled it and it doesn't look like my results...


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

OH MY GOD NO NO MY FANTASY OF CHEESE BLANKETS IS RUINED


----------



## Fallowfox (May 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> OH MY GOD NO NO MY FANTASY OF CHEESE BLANKETS IS RUINED


What the hell did you find on google lol?

Anyway, the drape over the top is a short crust pastry I made. It was meant to go over a tarte that I would turn-over before serving, but the 'tarte' became too big to do that because I prepared waaaay too many vegetables for the filling.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> What the hell did you find on google lol?
> 
> Anyway, the drape over the top is a short crust pastry I made. It was meant to go over a tarte that I would turn-over before serving, but the 'tarte' became too big to do that because I prepared waaaay too many vegetables for the filling.


Honest to God it was all apple pies. 

And yes... I see it now. 
Poopy veggies >:c


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2022)

*sprinklez curry powder on top*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> sexy blanket of cheese?


 sexy cheese blanket.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 18, 2022)




----------



## sushy (May 22, 2022)

This thread does not disappoint! I sometimes make bread but I haven't done so far a while because I moved. After that the flour that I use for it became expensive and hard to get. Maybe I will pick it up again soon!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2022)

A loaf with purple olives that I made recently.


----------



## SirRob (May 24, 2022)

I've had olive bread a couple times, it was super good. Yours looks pretty similar.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 24, 2022)

I want to bake a loaf of bread on my smoker. Is that a thing?


----------



## ben909 (May 24, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I want to bake a loaf of bread on my smoker. Is that a thing?


you will find out


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Jul 3, 2022)

Just made some very crumbly raisin bread, not super photogenic but very tasty.


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 4, 2022)

Om nom nom.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 4, 2022)

... stares at probable meatloaf... not a breadloaf


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2022)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> Just made some very crumbly raisin bread, not super photogenic but very tasty.  View attachment 134849


Noice


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 5, 2022)

I've become a big fan of Gallega bread.

It's crisp and goes great with soups. It originates from Spain, around 500 years ago. It was very popular for sharing with others during travels.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 10, 2022)

Since I haven't posted here for ages. 

I have been making lots of bread.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2022)

A recent Scandinavian Cardamom bread, with cinnamon and dried middle eastern fruits.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2022)

I am practising braids for challah. This is a 3-braid, whereas my usual breads are 4.






This is ginger and chopped date cake, and potato farls- a scottish/irish type of flat bread similar to a gordita.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2022)

Saffron buns. 





herby bread. 






Olive and rosemary focaccia; this is a photo of the first bread I made in America.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2022)

This will probably be my last post. I made these recently. The poppy seed challah is what I was practising for.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2022)

That's all folks. Time to hang up my ears. 
I love and will miss you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 21, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> That's all folks. Time to hang up my ears.
> I love and will miss you.



I refuse.
Join the discord and let your threads of breads continue to rise
Intimidate and inspire them with your ultra quality photos and culinary skills


----------

